# Ice and Water Shiled over or under Drip Edge? Leaking Roof



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Should have ice and water shield on the entire flat area.

Is it also leaking near where the upper section of the falt roof meets the building?


----------



## sbt3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah its leaking on both the upper and lower portions where the flat parts meet the vertical. I am guessing to fix this right they would need to tear it all of and do it over. I am meeting with the guy at lunch we'll see what he says.


----------



## sbt3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Met with the roofer and he basically wants to peal back about 3 feet around the entire perimeter and put down ice and water and then fold it over the edge on top of the vertical shingles then put the flashing over top of it. This I think will take care of the problem. I am a little worried that they will be able to tie everything back into the existing shingles. It seems like it will be a lot of work and they may end up damaging some of them in the process. Any thoughts if that would be an acceptable way to do it? I don't want to be over critical but I do want to make sure it's done right. Especially since the whole thing is only 7 months old.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If he removes them carefully, that would be a correct fix.

He sounds ethical now, but why didn't something that was supposed to initially be included from the contract get installed in the first place?

Ed


----------



## sbt3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Not sure why it didn't get done right in the first place. It seems like a certain area might have been done correctly but the majority of it wasn't. It's a bigger company since it was an insurance claim. There were about 12-15 guys working on it and got it done in one day so the lead guy may not have caught that they were doing it wrong. I don't think the guy that came out today is very happy about it but it seems like he wants to make it right for me. I just want to make sure that I won't have issues later down the road. 

stan


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

It might be worth it to have another qualified roofer look over your problem as a deterrent to getting shorted on the remedy here.
From what I see in those pictures,and as Redline suggested,that flatter roof should have ice & water shield all the way to the top.
I'd insist that the entire roof be redone,and with new shingles!


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

1. The shingles on the bottom appear to be flush with the metal. Capillary water wicking will be terrible if I'm right.
2. Water appears to be sitting on the first course. It will run in there at each keyway.
3. 3-tab shingles are worthless on low pitch roofs.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

also looks like the height of the mansards is higher,than bottom edge of top roof,remove the 1st sheet plywood,and make shims to lay on the upper beams so that the sheathings meets flush at that area as well


----------

